# Quotes For Transformation....



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

PREPARE TO BE INSPIRED:

Just wanted to share some truly exeptional quotes i've come upon this night, enjoy everyone



"Take time to work - it is the price of success
Take time to think - it is the source of power
Take time to play - it is the secret of perpetual youth
Take time to read - it is the fountain of wisdom
Take time to be friendly - it is the road to happiness
Take time to love and be loved - it is the nourishment of the soul
Take time to share - it is too short a life to be selfish
Take time to laugh - it is the music of the heart
Take time to dream - it is hitching your wagon to a star."
--anonymous 

"Watch your thoughts; they become words.
Watch your words; they become actions.
Watch your actions; they become habits.
Watch your habits; they become character.
Watch your character; it becomes your destiny."
--Frank Outlaw 

Imagination is the beginning of creation. You imagine what you desire, you will what you imagine and at last you create what you will."
--George Bernard Shaw

"Choose again.
Pretend that you are enlightened.
Pretend that you are loved by God.
Pretend that you are perfect just the way you are.
Take a deep breath now and PRETEND WHAT IS TRUE.
Then everything will make sense. 

When you pretend something that is true, then you immediately become that Truth. 

First the energy of God descends upon the Earth, then it pretends whatever it wants to be, then it ascends back to its source. You are God pretending to be whatever you are right now. Do you understand what this means? You have allowed yourself to descend, but by pretending to be less than what you are, you have not ascended back to God."
--Thomas (Indigo Child) 

"Love is much more fundamental than any kind of thinking or believing. It is the root and basis of who you are, at the most fundamental level. This means that anything other than love as an expression of your being is artificial and unnatural and is a result of not knowing who you are."
--Bill Harris 

"It is not the strongest of the species who survive, not the most intelligent, but those who are the most adaptive to change."
--Charles Darwin


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

adding more..

"Money doesn't bring happiness and creativity. Your creativity and happiness brings money."
--Sam Rosen 

I am free, no matter what rules surround me. If I find them tolerable, I tolerate them; if I find them too obnoxious, I break them. I am free because I know that I alone am morally responsible for everything I do."
--Robert A. Heinlein 

We are more than what we do... much more than what we accomplish... far more than what we possess."
--William Arthur Ward 


"There are some people who live in a dream world, and there are some who face reality; and then there are those who turn one into the other."
--Douglaus Everett 


"Once you do something you love, you never have to work again."
--Willie Hill 

"Evil (ignorance) is like a shadow--it has no real substance of its own, it is simply a lack of light. You cannot cause a shadow to disappear by trying to fight it, stamp on it, by railing against it, or any other form of emotional or physical resistance. In order to cause a shadow to disappear, you must shine light on it."
--Shakti Gawain 


"If there is light in the soul, There will be beauty in the person. 
If there is beauty in the person, 
There will be harmony in the house. 
If there is harmony in the house, 
There will be order in the nation.
If there is order in the nation,
There will be peace in the world."
--Chinese Proverb 

"Don't think you are, know you are!"
--Morpheus, in the film Matrix 

Speaking with kindness creates confidence, thinking with kindness creates profoundness, giving with kindness creates love."
--Lao Tseu 



"Whatever you can do, or dream you can, begin it. Boldness has genius, power and magic in it."
--Goethe 

"Today is the tomorrow you worried about yesterday. Was it worth it?" 

"If someone does not smile at you, be generous and offer your own smile. Nobody needs a smile more than the one that cannot smile to others."
--Dalai Lama 

"A coward gets scared and quits. A hero gets scared, but still goes on." 

"It is never too late to become what you might have been."
--George Elliot 

Look at everything as though you were seeing it either for the first or last time. Then your time on earth will be filled with glory."
--Betty Smith 

Though no one can go back and make a brand new start, anyone can start from now and make a brand new ending."
--Carl Bard 

You are responsible for your life. You can't keep blaming somebody else for your dysfunction. Life is really about moving on."
--Oprah Winfrey 


Be like a postage stamp. Stick to one thing until you get there."
--Josh Billings 

Life isn't about finding yourself. Life is about creating yourself."
--George Bernard Shaw 


Expecting life to treat you well because you are a good person is like expecting an angry bull not to charge because you are a vegetarian."
--Shari R. Barr 

We can easily forgive a child who is afraid of the dark; the real tragedy is when men are afraid of the light."
--Plato 

"Worrying is like being in a rocking chair. It gives you something to do but does not get you anywhere

"Everything looks impossible for the people who never try anything."
--Jean-Louis Etienne 

"You are up and you are happy.
You are down and you are sad.
All ups and downs help you to find a balance in your being.
This is what life is all about.
Once balanced, no more ups and downs, 
but bliss and joy and silence and gratitude."
--Tishan

"Yesterday is the past. Tomorrow is the future. Today is a gift and that's why we call it the present

"We all judge others, but we all hate it when others judge us."


"When you were born, you cried and the world rejoiced. Live your life so that when you die, the world cries and you rejoice."
--Cherokee Expression 


"Life is an opportunity, benefit from it.
Life is beauty, admire it.
Life is bliss, taste it.
Life is a dream, realize it.
Life is a challenge, meet it.
Life is a duty, complete it.
Life is a game, play it.
Life is a promise, fulfill it.
Life is sorrow, overcome it.
Life is a song, sing it.
Life is a struggle, accept it. Life is a tragedy, confront it.
Life is an adventure, dare it.
Life is luck, make it.
Life is too precious, do not destroy it.
Life is life, fight for it."


----------



## smarty (Oct 27, 2004)

nice words \\

thanx alot :kiss


----------



## TakeMeAway (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey, been a long time lurker on these boards who suffers from Social Phobia since being put into a wheelchair 13 years ago (long story, i wont go into it lol)

I felt the need to register and post a thank you after reading some of those quotes, which are as you say they are truly exeptional.

Many thanks wishful_thinking.


----------

